# Grand tribs still blown



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Had a bud report back. Hit a trib off the Grand yesterday.
He was thinking it should be prime, it was *m*uddy and st*ill* blown out. Must be a lot of run off out east. Still a lot of i*c*e out the*re* - just though I'd save someon*e* the hi*k*e.

BTW - I won't name the trib.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

they must have gotten alot more rain on sunday night than I thought because the three tribs off the grand that I fished on saturday all looked a half day away from prime.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> Had a bud report back. Hit a trib off the Grand yesterday.
> He was thinking it should be prime, it was *m*uddy and st*ill* blown out. Must be a lot of run off out east. Still a lot of i*c*e out the*re* - just though I'd save someon*e* the hi*k*e.
> 
> BTW - I won't name the trib.


funny. *p*erh*a*ps he should have tr*i*ed a*n*oth*e*r trib.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

fished a trib to the grand last night for about an hour... 8-9 inches of visibility and receding. Heard back from a buddy fishing the same creek this morning and he said its in a great shape.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

okay unless you have private acess to Tlacot,the tribs that get the most pressure are mill,paine,kellog,and Big creek.Last I heard as of 6 PM today all those tribs were in good shape,and I was personally on two of those on Sat,and there really isn't that much ice left but there were ALOT of people there!Second person in the lot on Sat morning and was out by 9,had a guy cross two feet upstream of a hole I was fishing,enough to get me to walk away.Won't touch those creeks on a weekend ever again.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Won't touch those creeks on a weekend ever again.


Ahhh. I remember a time long ago when you would be the only person, maybe one or two others, on a weekend. . .. .. 

They ought to put a fish ladder at Harpersfield - it'd open up a *whole lot *of territory.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

There is an old busted up ladder at harpersfeild,I think it may have never worked well because it hasn't been kept up at all.Even if they did put one in that worked you'd still run into the same problems, I could deal with the crowds alot better if people had etiquette.Ten years ago I fished theses same streams with about the same crowds but people seemed to be more polite,maybe I've just grown less tolerant,ohhh man I'm getting old!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

westbranchbob said:


> There is an old busted up ladder at harpersfeild,I think it may have never worked well because it hasn't been kept up at all.Even if they did put one in that worked you'd still run into the same problems, I could deal with the crowds alot better if people had etiquette.Ten years ago I fished theses same streams with about the same crowds but people seemed to be more polite,maybe I've just grown less tolerant,ohhh man I'm getting old!


.........................+ 1................etiquette. is. all. it. comes. down. to.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> .........................+ 1................etiquette. is. all. it. comes. down. to.


+2 on that.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

I fished a spot Tues. and did quite well.... a couple of guys that came by asked if I minded if they fish above me... I said sure no problem...well they started and gave me plenty of room. I could tell that they were not seasoned steel guys. After a feww min. I told the one guy come down by me and fish the spot and he gladly accepted and right away hooked into one which made his day. I moved back and let those guys fish there and enjoyed them catching a few almost as much as getting them myself... turned into a great day for me and them.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's what it's all about Golden1.....did the same thing monday to a guy on a small creek and he ended up landing a pig.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Still in my first season but have been out a lot, even caught a few, so I don't really feel like a newbie anymore. In the early fall, when I was really green, a few guys out there did the same favor to me as you guys. As I was walking by and fishing a hole upstream I starting talking to the guy at the good hole. When he found out I was new at this and hadn't caught one yet he said "get over here and fish this hole there are a dozen in here". I didn't hook one that day but I learned a lot. I really appreciated the coaching. I found many of the steelheaders out there to be helpful.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I've got no problem helping rookies,I've even extended the offer to a few people on this site.My loss of patience is with those who seem to think they own the water and your just visiting,plus there seem to be more of them than ever.I personally know tow older seasoned sreelheaders that have cmpletely given up the sport due to this,the only thing that keeps me going is two close freinds who have just gotten into the sport.


----------

